# Speaker



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi. Can anyone tell me a good replacement front speaker? It's one of the last things on the list.
Thanks
Blondiealmostdone67


----------



## rockdoc (Mar 16, 2009)

*replacement speaker*

I just installed a dual Kenwood speaker in my 67, got it from Custom Autosound. I believe it's their part #KNW2006. They originally sold me a 4006, but it definitely does not fit a car with AC. The 2006 was supposed to go right in, but I had to remove about 3/4" from the mounting plate and bend the mounting bracket. Then it kinda went right in (standing on head under dash, etc.). It sounds pretty good for fitting into the original mounting position.

Of course you could also install one of the original speakers too, it would fit right in.

Dave


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Welcome back, Linda. We had a "Where's Blondie" post going about a month or two ago, but you stayed under the radar! Getting anxious to see your car....have you driven it much? The AMES performance catalog has speakers on page 134....there's a dual speaker that's the same dimensions as the original sinlgle for $34. I think anything would be an improvement over the old original stuff. I have not installed one of these, so I can't tell you if it's a "simple, 5 minute job" or a nightmare. 
Jeff


----------



## rockdoc (Mar 16, 2009)

Be careful with the speakers in many of the catalogs, they appear to be essentially what Custom AutoSound sells, and I have seen the same 4006 speaker advertised in several catalogs for a 67 with AC--it definitely DOES NOT FIT. I was happy to buy the dual voice coil speaker for reasonable $ but I had to send it back. The 2006 is not a dual voice coil, it's simply two separate Kenwood speakers. So you have "stereo" if your radio puts out a stereo signal, but the separation is a few inches. But it sounds good and it eventually fits.


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey guys! I haven't been around much because I've been driving my car!! . I'm still waiting for rims though. I have some 70's rally IIs but lately I've found some 67 rims with the original PMD caps. Just saving enough money. I think it's funny (kinda) that after I've finished this project, I found a guy just down past Olympia that has 6 GTOs in a junkyard? It's just not right. I found him by accident through another guy on Craigslist. The junkyard does not advertise or anything. Go figure. 

Anyways, I put an original speaker in, but it doesn't work. The radio was tested and is just a regular AM radio. I'll check out the Ames ones. Maybe I should just get the original one redone? 

I'll post pics soon. The body work was immaculate but it still looks ugly with those mag rims. Are they worth anything? My redlines will be here in a week. Then the pics will come.
Linda


----------



## rick3452 (Jun 14, 2008)

I had just about given up hope!!! glad you are enjoying your 67....Rick


----------

